# My Newly Purchased Juvenile Oscars



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Just thought that I would share these pictures that I took of my 3.5" tiger oscar, red oscar, and about 3" albino tiger oscar that are in my 130 gallon tank. As well as my small convict that I raised from a baby whose parent's bred in my 29 gallon tank. These are the only fish that will be in the tank for now, but I might add a small common pleco later, maybe not. They should grow into monsters with the huge amount of space.

Enjoy, and comments are always appreciated!








~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice oscars


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Oscars are great fish.
I really hope you enjoy them!


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

3 oscars in a tank is gonna be sweet....hold back on the feedin a lil buddy they're lookin a lil chubby


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

sinigang said:


> 3 oscars in a tank is gonna be sweet....hold back on the feedin a lil buddy they're lookin a lil chubby


Yeah, they've been eating a ton!









They won't over-eat themselves will they?

Man, these little gluttons still beg for food when I walk up to the tank and their stomachs are this full.....it's crazy.
~Taylor~


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking Oscars congrats on your purchase. Keep us updated as they get bigger


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i assume a mouse feeding video will be in the near future when these guys get about a foot long?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome looking oscars keep us updated with pics as they grow.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Weren't you looking for red bellies for that tank? Guess the oscars got the best of you.







That's fine. You'll probably enjoy them more! Awesome that you have the three different types in there.

As for feeding. Most fish will over eat. The problem when a fish over eats is that it pushes food right through their stomach and out their back end, basically nullifying any nutrient absorbtion that may otherwise occur if it were allowed to sit in their stomachs. Smaller, more frequent feedings are good. I feed my flowerhorn anywhere from two to five times a day. But I keep the feedings very small and I do a lot of maitenance on the tank.

Keep us updated on these lil' guys!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Paul said:


> Weren't you looking for red bellies for that tank? Guess the oscars got the best of you.:laugh: That's fine. You'll probably enjoy them more! Awesome that you have the three different types in there.
> 
> As for feeding. Most fish will over eat. The problem when a fish over eats is that it pushes food right through their stomach and out their back end, basically nullifying any nutrient absorbtion that may otherwise occur if it were allowed to sit in their stomachs. Smaller, more frequent feedings are good. I feed my flowerhorn anywhere from two to five times a day. But I keep the feedings very small and I do a lot of maitenance on the tank.
> 
> Keep us updated on these lil' guys!


Thanks for the advice Mettle!









Yeah, I was going to go with a shoal of red bellies, but I did a poll in the piranha forum and the majority of the voters stated that they would likely tear apart my fake plants as bad as my shoal of Pygo cariba did.

So, I decided to go with the oscars. They are probably my favorite non-piranha predatory fish. They will root the fake plants up when they get older, but at least they won't be destroyed.

Thanks again for all of the comments.








~Taylor~


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

sweet oscars!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

sweet looking fish........ i had some a while ago...
then they died because i used them to acclimate a tank and they got the ich...
I though it was just the white sand from the tank.... 
they were very nice personable fish.
they were my gf's favorite fish.............

sweet I will get some again when I get the space..............


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

small but very nice! they'll b huge soon!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you're worried about the oscars uprooting fake plants you could try siliconing suction cups to the bottom of the plant bases and securing them to the bottom glass of the tank. This way they stay in place even if the oscars dig or pull. Be sure to use aquarium safe silicone, however, and give it ample drying time.

Just a thought.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

a pinky would be totally humane because the large oscar would take it in one gulp. the pharengenyl jaws would rip it to shreds on the way down.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

those are very nice Oscars man the more I see pi's like that ..the more I want some...my goal for next year...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

awsome tank there taylor, 1000x better then that gay-ass piranha idea you had









those things should look nice, you shouldve gotten a vieltail if you want the cultivated types.

dont get the common pleco, with those oscars theyre is gunna be a lotta waste in that tank, and the pleco would just contribute even more.

i think it would be better with some discus or altum angels though

btw, you are getting a background for you tanks right? i mean all your tanks have that ugly cream painted wall behind them


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Tibs said:


> awsome tank there taylor, 1000x better then that gay-ass piranha idea you had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tibs, it's been awhile! I see you still hate piranhas.









I don't believe that there is a tank background that will fit my 130 gallon tank. I've looked into it before. They are all too short, I think. I'm not a fan of solid color backgrounds either.

Yeah, I've pretty much decided to not get a pleco for the same reasons. It will just be the 3 oscars, and that one convict if he doesn't get eaten down the road.
~Taylor~


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

love oscars at that size. post update pics when they grow. nice coloration, especially the first tiger


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

how tall is your tank? i have a 24" 45 and i found a background easily. i love just a plain black for a fresh or a plain blue for salt. the blue in saltwater tanks really is natural, if you see the oceans thats what the background is for the corals basically. and the black in fresh really makes your fish 'pop'. i think solid colors attract your eyes more towards the fish and the beauty of a properly aquascaped tank, rather then the cheesy cartoon background


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

looking good


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have updated pictures!! These 3 guys are getting pretty big! I'd say they are about 5"+ now. I love them and they still beg for food 24/7 everytime I walk by the tank. They are so interactive.

The tiger:









The red:









The albino:









All 3:









Any comments are welcome as always!









~Taylor~


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What types of food are you feeding them?

Looking good!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mettle said:


> What types of food are you feeding them?
> 
> Looking good!


Thanks Mettle.









I feed them Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets (they are on the biggest sized pellets now) along with occasional earthworms, peas, sweet corn, and freeze-dried krill.
~Taylor~


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you can get hold of it, try some New Life Spectrum. I find it does wonders for my flowerhorn's colouration. Could work out for you as well to bring some red back to those oscars.









I like how the albino is almost totally white!

How are they getting along with each other?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mettle said:


> If you can get hold of it, try some New Life Spectrum. I find it does wonders for my flowerhorn's colouration. Could work out for you as well to bring some red back to those oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't think they already have good color?

They get along okay, except the red gets bullied by the albino. The albino chases him under that bridged rock (see him hiding there in the group picture), and as you can see he has some missing scales on the side of his body. I wouldn't consider it a serious problem though.
~Taylor~


----------

